# Sub available in clinton/utica NY and sorrounding areas



## agurdo17 (Sep 15, 2011)

2003 Chevy 3500hd Fisher 7.5Plow with Pro Wings so 9.5ft plow Air Flow 2 Yard Salter
2001 chevy 2500hd 7.5 fisher

PM Me if needed


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

*sub*

if we payed you for your time would you travel?


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

kagenewengland;1572832 said:


> if we payed you for your time would you travel?


you need a sub stil? im in northern RI


----------

